# App für Fire HD entwickeln



## ITJim (21. Jan 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

für ein Amazon Kindle würde ich gern eine App entwickeln. Geht dies via Java oder Kotlin? Oder gibt es hierfür eine eigene Sprache?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dimax (21. Jan 2020)

Dafür gibt es kostenlose Android Studio,und ein gutes Buch von Dirk Louis und Peter Müller "Android der schnelle und einfache Einstieg..."


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Jan 2020)

Unabhängig von (guter) Literatur ist es nicht ganz trivial eine Android App für den Amazon Fire HD zu publizieren - und beim Debuggen wirst Du auch Probleme bekommen...


----------



## AkechiKogoro (26. Mrz 2020)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn du über Android Studio eine APK entwickelst ( mit Java oder Kotlin ) müsste diese genauso über ein Fire OS - Gerät laufen wie auf Android, denn Fire OS basiert auf Android.


----------

